# Burl Experts What Do You Think?



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't usually mess with oak but for those of you that have would you harvest this if it was free?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2015)

Yep, if i had help to lift it lol .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't know that I'm an expert but yep, I'd harvest it if it was free. If you get lucky and it's solid it makes nice mallet heads and bowls, IMO anything larger to show off the grains.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

I say if you want it and it is free go for it. I really think oak is an awesome burl but it dries finicky as you know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 25, 2015)

looks like ash??? Wish I could help more... Just send it to Colin and we will figure it out!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2015)

He thinks he may have hickory burl also but this is way out on the back of his propertry I wouldn't be getting it untl a good long spell of fair weather. 

What's funny is since I have become determined to find local burl and started putting the word out actively, they are staring to come out of the woodwork. I may have been very mistaken that they are rare down here.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2015)

The red oak burl I have dealt with has lots of color. I have a couple BM boards that have eyes that I have been waiting to use. The white oak burl I have is unbelievably dense and swirly. No eyes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2015)

They make cool serving trays too

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2015)

PS I can see no reason why you would not have burls there. But then agin I have not been to Texas. I have been to a lot of southern states and there are burls there.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2015)

Probably like us. We only have a few oak and cherry burl. I did get a sassafras and saw one in a popcorn tree but probably only 15 in the two yeafs I've been turning


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 25, 2015)

Kevin I'd grab that in a heart beat. Even if it was hollow, there would still be a bunch of great wood in it. I know I posted this before, but here's a piece I did out of oak burl. Wish I had more of this not just the red I have. This is white oak.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Kevin I'd grab that in a heart beat. Even if it was hollow, there would still be a bunch of great wood in it. I know I posted this before, but here's a piece I did out of oak burl. Wish I had more of this not just the red I have. This is white oak.
> View attachment 72421



Steve, was it dry when you turned it ?


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 25, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Steve, was it dry when you turned it ?


Tom this was half dry when I turned it. I ruffed turned it, then let it sit for a while ( can't remember how long) then finished turned it, like I do most things with any size.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2015)

Steve that looks like Live Oak but I am a burl dummy. Whatever it is it's a stunner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Tom this was half dry when I turned it. I ruffed turned it, then let it sit for a while ( can't remember how long) then finished turned it, like I do most things with any size.



Good to know ! How big is it ?


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 26, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Good to know ! How big is it ?


It's about 7" tall x 4 1/2 at the widest.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for posting it again Steve, I love that piece, would love to get my hands on a chunk of white oak burl too...


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 26, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks for posting it again Steve, I love that piece, would love to get my hands on a chunk of white oak burl too...



Why white Oak ?


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 26, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Why white Oak ?


Well, any oak, but red oak being at the bottom of the list, IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 26, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Well, any oak, but red oak being at the bottom of the list, IMO.



Now Why????

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 26, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Now Why????
> 
> View attachment 72434
> 
> ...



Prob from a turners prospective


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 26, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Prob from a turners prospective



What?? they don't like the chips!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 26, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> What?? they don't like the chips!!!!!!!!!



LOL, im guessing PITA with tear out and such .


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 26, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> LOL, im guessing PITA with tear out and such .




But I turned a board into a box and there were one heluva lot a chips I might add- ya mean to say there is a difference??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 26, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Now Why????
> 
> View attachment 72434
> 
> ...


Ok,Ok I take it back That must be some PNW Claro Red Oak Burl

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Ok,Ok I take it back That must be some PNW Claro Red Oak Burl



Figured southern red oak looks every bit as good as figured northern. I'll wager that no one can tell the difference. From a woodworkers perspective, any pretty wood is great. From a processors perspective, species with high percentages of drying defects are less likely to make it into my log yard than other less wasteful species. But since I have both perspectives it's a constant struggle lol.


----------

